# Lily spay update w/ Photos!



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

My little girl is doing so well this morning! The hardest thing by far is trying to keep her quiet. She seriously acts as though nothing happened. I'm just so amazed by how resilient these little dogs are.

Enjoying the porch this morning:



























Now for some surgical site photos:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That looks GREAT! Your vet did an awesome job. So glad she's feeling fine and not bothering the sutures. I'm so happy she's doing so well! That is awesome news! Oh.... and she is a little doll baby. So petite and perfect. 

Brodysmom


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

Glad lily is doing so well


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ahhhh sweet baby lily you will be back to normal soon you brave little girl her incision looks as if its healing well

romeo sends big healing kisses to his sweetheart xxxx


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

So Romeo will you take me for a ride in your car when I'm all healed?  xo, Lily


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> That looks GREAT! Your vet did an awesome job. So glad she's feeling fine and not bothering the sutures. I'm so happy she's doing so well! That is awesome news! Oh.... and she is a little doll baby. So petite and perfect.
> 
> Brodysmom


She really is doing well! Thank you so much!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh i sure will lily babyyy cant wait till you feel better 

*Romeo*







's


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm happy Lily is well - I just cringe seeing the scar.
So much easier with the boys ( at least mentally for me).

Does the bigger dog nomrally lick Lily ? 
Stella gets obsessive fits of licking Lola, and Lola loves it.
It's like a Canine version of a car wash. She comes out soft and shiney.

I suppose the hardest part will be keeping them apart.

Anyway, it's wonderful that she's doing well and this is now behind you.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

jazzman said:


> I'm happy Lily is well - I just cringe seeing the scar.
> So much easier with the boys ( at least mentally for me).
> 
> Does the bigger dog nomrally lick Lily ?
> ...


Kaz loves to lick her. He's been way too interested since her surgery. We are supposed to keep them apart for 7 days!! Not gonna happen! But we won't let them pester her scar.

I wish he would lick her fur and get her all pretty and shiney. He just like to lick her belly and girlie parts!! Typical boy . . . LOL!

Lola's big day is coming up too huh? - she'll do just as well as Lily! The scar is a bit longer than typical I think because she also had her umbilical hernia repair.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww, so glad she is doing well  She's so cute ^_^


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

avbjessup said:


> Lola's big day is coming up too huh? - she'll do just as well as Lily!


2 weeks, Friday the 28th


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Krista said:


> Awww, so glad she is doing well  She's so cute ^_^


Thank you! She is sleeping on my lap now.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh, such a big incision for such a tiny girl. Glad she is healing and feeling good.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that Lily is doing so great! They are resilient, aren't they! Silly little boogers amaze me. She is such a precious little doll! She doesn't look like she's grown much since her last pics. I think she's just gonna be your little small fry.  She has such a petite little build.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

pam6400 said:


> Oh, such a big incision for such a tiny girl. Glad she is healing and feeling good.


I know! It looks like it takes up half her little body!



TLI said:


> I'm so glad to hear that Lily is doing so great! They are resilient, aren't they! Silly little boogers amaze me. She is such a precious little doll! She doesn't look like she's grown much since her last pics. I think she's just gonna be your little small fry.  She has such a petite little build.


She hasn't grown much. She is delicate but strong, I wouldn't mind if she stayed my little petite girl!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> She hasn't grown much. She is delicate but strong, I wouldn't mind if she stayed my little petite girl!!


You said she was 30 weeks old right? If so she is 80% grown, so you aren't gonna get much more growth from your little toot.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> You said she was 30 weeks old right? If so she is 80% grown, so you aren't gonna get much more growth from your little toot.



I just pulled out the calendar - she's 27 weeks. I was guessing she would get to about 3.5 - does that sound on track? I couldn't get a real accuate weight yesterday, she kept moving on the scale. When I first put her on she was 3.0 and as she walked around she got the scale up to 3.2.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

avbjessup said:


> I just pulled out the calendar - she's 27 weeks. I was guessing she would get to about 3.5 - does that sound on track? I couldn't get a real accuate weight yesterday, she kept moving on the scale. When I first put her on she was 3.0 and as she walked around she got the scale up to 3.2.


Pretty close I'm sure. They don't usually gain over 1 lb. after 6 months old. From looking at her size now, being that she is small framed, she probably won't make it to a full 4lbs, closer to 3.5 like you mentioned. Occasionally they'll gain more than 1 lb. after 6 months, but that is usually on a larger frame than Lily's. About all you'll notice after 7/8 months old is a bit of weight gain that really doesn't make them look much different. 

You'll also notice that their weight fluctuates just like ours does. We may weigh one day and weigh 110 lbs. then the next day 108, or one day 111. Of course their's isn't on that large of a scale, but one day they'll weigh 3.5 lbs., and one day 3.2. Those are just examples, but you know what I mean. right?


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Awe. :cheers: I sure hope Paige does as well as Lily did when it's time to get her spayed.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, there's the little angel. Ann, that's a beautiful line of sutures (sounds weird, but you know what I mean). She looks just wonderful. Glad it's done and over. She is such a little doll baby. I just love her so much. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

TLI said:


> Pretty close I'm sure. They don't usually gain over 1 lb. after 6 months old. From looking at her size now, being that she is small framed, she probably won't make it to a full 4lbs, closer to 3.5 like you mentioned. Occasionally they'll gain more than 1 lb. after 6 months, but that is usually on a larger frame than Lily's. About all you'll notice after 7/8 months old is a bit of weight gain that really doesn't make them look much different.
> 
> You'll also notice that their weight fluctuates just like ours does. We may weigh one day and weigh 110 lbs. then the next day 108, or one day 111. Of course their's isn't on that large of a scale, but one day they'll weigh 3.5 lbs., and one day 3.2. Those are just examples, but you know what I mean. right?


My other females (big dogs) have filled out after the 6 month mark. Her growth has really slowed, I love her size now.

Haha, T, you're funny! 110 lbs! Uh, in my case I vary from 148 - 152! Yikes! I USED to be 110, but not anymore! :coolwink:



voodewlady said:


> Awe. :cheers: I sure hope Paige does as well as Lily did when it's time to get her spayed.


I'm sure she will!



rcj1095 said:


> Oh, there's the little angel. Ann, that's a beautiful line of sutures (sounds weird, but you know what I mean). She looks just wonderful. Glad it's done and over. She is such a little doll baby. I just love her so much. Thanks for posting the pics.



I thought they looked pretty darn good too! Robin, I can't keep her quiet! She's already running around and playing like nothing ever happened. If she pulls her stitches out I'll freak out!!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

She is just gorgeous isn't she?!!!
She looks as though she's doing so well and her stitches look great! she'll heal in no time


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Goodness I've never seen when a girl has been done. It's a BIG scar isn't it? I didn't expect it to be so big. I remember when my boys were done it was a nightmare stopping them getting at the stitches. I had to leave the cone on Benny's head the whole time. 

I'm glad she is doing well, it's amazing how they bounce back isn't it.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Happy to hear Lily is doing well. Looks like a good job on the stiches.


----------



## rebel_yell (Mar 24, 2008)

Aww, little Lily, I always want to smooch on that sweet lil' face of yours!  The stitches do look great and I'm so glad to see her up and on the mend. I know how tough it is to keep them from being too active (Lola was ready to tear the house down the day after) but she managed to keep all her stitches nicely in tact til removal day--I'll keep my fingers crossed that Lily's stay nice and healthy til her's come out too!!!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and I send hugs to Lily for a speedy recovery.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you everyone! She is doing so well. Keeping her quiet is just impossible. She is licking at her stitches a little, but they are still in place. Hopefully they will stay that way!!


----------

